# Falsified accusation of drug/drunk driving



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then. 

If Uber is willing to reactivate my account again, I will only be doing deliveries (I have met some rude and arrogant riders). Since I do uber for fun, doing delivery seems to be the most secure way to guard against fradulent complains.

Anyone has experienced with this? Any comments or shares are appreciated!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


Uber is giving you time to sober up, then you will be active again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> If Uber is willing to reactivate my account again, I will only be doing deliveries (I have met some rude and arrogant riders). Since I do uber for fun, doing delivery seems to be the most secure way to guard against fradulent complaints.


Fraudsters come in all shapes & sizes. When you're driving Eats, the customers will accuse you of eating their food.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Since I do uber for fun


I'm not entirely sure you're normal. No offense.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You get 3 reports of impaired while driving in the last 500 days.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think the fix for that kind of false complaints is to avoid driving drunk college kids. It's kind of a game they play to get free rides. 

They're too self-obsessed to care whether they screw up some driver's family livelihood. The world is all about them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Avoiding pool pax and the night shift should help you avoid those types of accusations.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I'd find a new hobby .


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Fraudsters come in all shapes & sizes. When you're driving Eats, the customers will accuse you of eating their food.


My local McDonald's has taken food protection to ridiculous extremes. The food is double bagged, and both bags are taped shut with giant stickers. The drinks are put in plastic to go bags, wrapped up, and taped inside. The food is practically mummified. Meanwhile, my local 5 Guys just hands the driver a wide open greasy bag.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Demand they compensate you...!

Rumor has it they MAY give $150...

Give it a try...8>)

Also offer dashcam video proof...

Of your soberness...8>)

Good Luck...!

Rakos


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> My local McDonald's has taken food protection to ridiculous extremes. The food is double bagged, and both bags are taped shut with giant stickers. The drinks are put in plastic to go bags, wrapped up, and taped inside.* The food is practically mummified. *Meanwhile, my local 5 Guys just hands the driver a wide open greasy bag.


LOL!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Since I do uber for fun,





MyJessicaLS430 said:


> (I have met some rude and arrogant riders).


Wait till you meet the violent riders. Uber won't be fun anymore. Especially in Houston.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m not sure you understand the word fun.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> You get 3 reports of impaired while driving in the last 500 days.


Says who???



Atom guy said:


> My local McDonald's has taken food protection to ridiculous extremes. The food is double bagged, and both bags are taped shut with giant stickers. The drinks are put in plastic to go bags, wrapped up, and taped inside. The food is practically mummified. Meanwhile, my local 5 Guys just hands the driver a wide open greasy bag.


Yup! No stealing frys


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Says who???
> 
> Yup! No stealing frys


I went into the greenlight hub and asked.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> You get 3 reports of impaired while driving in the last 500 days.





AuxCordBoston said:


> Says who???





TheWanderer said:


> I went into the greenlight hub and asked.


Return to the hub and ask again..... you get a different answer each time.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

There is driving while impaired and driving "like" you are impaired. Based on feedback from riders and watching drivers at airports/events, I am estimating 30% of the drivers drive "like" they are impaired.

My favorite example is a event or bar area and a drive stops in the middle of a busy road. Cars are stacking up, a few honks, but as you watch them they are oblivious. They have the eye of the prize (the rider) and are in haze until I get out of my car, bang on there window, and tell them where to pull over and to call the rider. And they look at me with that dazed and confused look.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


This happened to med a few months ago. I had the flu but thought I was OK to drive. I only did 1 ride before realizing that I should have stayed in bed. The passenger was a young woman. She notified Uber that she believed that I had been drinking. I was suspended for 3 days. I did drive to the "greenlight" office in Stamford and said that I would have rather been told to go to the nearest police station, and pay for a breathalyzer test, than lose 3 days of work.

I have since posted my "solution" to this particular problem in several places, but apparently it is either too daunting for Uber to work something out with various police departments or too simple for the uber techies to take seriously.

Uber can - the instant they get notified that a driver may have been DWI - send out a directive to visit the nearest Police dept. and be tested. Many drivers who have been falsely accused would be happy to comply. Of course, I do realize that in a case of some-one driving when they are ill, it may not be practical to visit the local police, but a test that is certified by the cops should at least be an option.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I don't even have a drop of water while I drive!


I would definitely start drinking water while you drive.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I have since posted my "solution" to this particular problem in several places, but apparently it is either too daunting for Uber to work something out with various police departments or too simple for the uber techies to take seriously. Uber can - the instant they get notified that a driver may have been DWI - send out a directive to visit the nearest Police dept. and be tested.


This is absurd. Police don't conduct testing unless they're conducting their own investigation for the purpose of having you prosecuted. As for Uber, they're not going to hassle setting up appointments to have you tested, they just simply deactivate you and send your pings to the millions of other ants who sit in waiting.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is absurd. Police don't conduct testing unless they're conducting their own investigation for the purpose of having you prosecuted. As for Uber, they're not going to hassle setting up appointments to have you tested, they just simply deactivate you and send your pings to the millions of other ants who sit in waiting.


The problem is...

There is NO opportunity...

To challenge the accusation...

That is *SO UN American*...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is absurd. Police don't conduct testing unless they're conducting their own investigation for the purpose of having you prosecuted. As for Uber, they're not going to hassle setting up appointments to have you tested, they just simply deactivate you and send your pings to the millions of other ants who sit in waiting.


I view it as a side job for a clerical staffer, something he or she might be called on to do a few times a week in larger cities. Results transmitted via the internet immediately to Uber.
Uber gets the complaint at 12 noon.
Driver (assuming innocence) gets to local PD within an hour.
Police clerk puts down the coffee and donut, and gets out the police certified breathalyzer (not the $35 one that you can buy at Walgreen's!)
Driver is tested. Results transmitted via internet to Uber.
Driver is cleared of suspicion of DWI by 1PM
Driver pays $50 to police department.
The technology is there.

One techno alternative would be to mandate that ALL cars that are driven for Uber (Lyft, Juno, Who Know, etc ) have breathalyzers installed. For a brief discussion of the cost of implementation, go here: https://anthonycarbonepersonalinjurylawyer.com/much-cost-install-breathalyzer-car/

I suppose that you are seeing things more realistically than I am. After all, this was the Superman of My generation.....


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Return to the hub and ask again..... you get a different answer each time.


That is what mutiple people said.



Uber's Guber said:


> This is absurd. Police don't conduct testing unless they're conducting their own investigation for the purpose of having you prosecuted. As for Uber, they're not going to hassle setting up appointments to have you tested, they just simply deactivate you and send your pings to the millions of other ants who sit in waiting.


Agreed, there is no point for them to use that many resources when there money and time is better spent on a different part of the company.
That was the problem with their XChange program.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


Hopefully giving you your first Like will help.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber is giving you time to sober up, then you will be active again.


Lmao!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I just tell Uber that the complaint is bogus and I'm going to drive for a competitor and let them make money off of my labor. Uber doesn't like for its drivers to work for the competition, they respond a lot faster.

Uber only has power if the drivers give it to them, don't let Uber bully you and if they deactivate you just drive for someone else, sooner or later Uber's bottom line will feel the impact of lost revenue.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I think the fix for that kind of false complaints is to avoid driving drunk college kids. It's kind of a game they play to get free rides.
> 
> They're too self-obsessed to care whether they screw up some driver's family livelihood. The world is all about them.


I don't think we can choose our passengers, can we?



The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm not entirely sure you're normal. No offense.


Sorry, no offense from me either. I would rather drive around the city than sitting at home watching TV during the weekend (I have a full time job that I enjoy during weekdays)



peteyvavs said:


> I just tell Uber that the complaint is bogus and I'm going to drive for a competitor and let them make money off of my labor. Uber doesn't like for its drivers to work for the competition, they respond a lot faster.
> 
> Uber only has power if the drivers give it to them, don't let Uber bully you and if they deactivate you just drive for someone else, sooner or later Uber's bottom line will feel the impact of lost revenue.


I like your idea but wonder if Uber really cares about us. If they did, we would not have been given $0.69/mile (Particularly the gasoline shoots rocket high this month $2.7/gallon. Come on! This is not Utah!)


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I don't think we can choose our passengers, can we?


My entire driving strategy revolves arounds avoiding millennials and maximizing tip income.
Tourists are my best Pax!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TheWanderer said:


> I went into the greenlight hub and asked.


Are you serious? How can you have my information?

Want to share with everyone that my account was reactivated 3 days after the incident. Thank you for the support.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I learned one thing driving for Uber and Lyft, don't take this so called job too seriously it's not worth it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I like your idea but wonder if Uber really cares about us


You can stop wondering..... they don't.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry, no offense from me either. I would rather drive around the city than sitting at home watching TV


And I would rather drive Uber than, say, sit at home poking myself in the eye with a rusty screwdriver, or sit at home listening to Taylor Swift tracks. However, my order of preference for each of these three potential activities doesn't make any of them fun.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego we had a rash of PAX reporting alcohol or marijuana smells in the car. 
Goober gave them a free ride and deactivated the driver. 
It took Goober a while to figure out that a PAX reporting intoxicants several times is gaming the system. 

Scam Goober 3 times by falsely reporting intoxicants and Goober will kick the PAX. 
My question was why 3 times? Twice would do it for me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego we had a rash of PAX reporting alcohol or marijuana smells in the car.
> Goober gave them a free ride and deactivated the driver.
> It took Goober a while to figure out that a PAX reporting intoxicants several times is gaming the system.
> 
> ...


Come on Rockin...

The pax are the money generators...

Why would Uber...

Cut of their noses to spite their faces...8>O

Rakos








PS. Here I go using someone elses pic...thx...8>)


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> This happened to med a few months ago. I had the flu but thought I was OK to drive. I only did 1 ride before realizing that I should have stayed in bed. The passenger was a young woman. She notified Uber that she believed that I had been drinking. I was suspended for 3 days. I did drive to the "greenlight" office in Stamford and said that I would have rather been told to go to the nearest police station, and pay for a breathalyzer test, than lose 3 days of work.
> 
> I have since posted my "solution" to this particular problem in several places, but apparently it is either too daunting for Uber to work something out with various police departments or too simple for the uber techies to take seriously.
> 
> Uber can - the instant they get notified that a driver may have been DWI - send out a directive to visit the nearest Police dept. and be tested. Many drivers who have been falsely accused would be happy to comply. Of course, I do realize that in a case of some-one driving when they are ill, it may not be practical to visit the local police, but a test that is certified by the cops should at least be an option.


Why would Uber want to risk a driver possibly blowing a positive for a DUI?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego we had a rash of PAX reporting alcohol or marijuana smells in the car.
> Goober gave them a free ride and deactivated the driver.
> It took Goober a while to figure out that a PAX reporting intoxicants several times is gaming the system.
> 
> ...


Hell, ONCE should be the max! Happened to me a few days ago("falling asleep at the wheel") and I went ballistic on Uber. Bombarded them with emails and hit their Twitter account multiple times. Was reactivated the next evening.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego we had a rash of PAX reporting alcohol or marijuana smells in the car.
> Goober gave them a free ride and deactivated the driver.
> It took Goober a while to figure out that a PAX reporting intoxicants several times is gaming the system.
> 
> ...


Same reason it takes being reported three times for driving high/drunk to he deactivated as a driver.

One time driving drunk/high is too many but we get 3 strikes. Its all a numbers game.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

How do Uber tell if the passengers scam them in an exchange of free ride?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> How do Uber tell if the passengers scam them in an exchange of free ride?


Well...

they certainly don't ask drivers...8>O

Rakos


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Avoiding pool pax and the night shift should help you avoid those types of accusations.


what is pool pax. I drove 2 sets of four today. Thats a pool


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> what is pool pax. I drove 2 sets of four today. Thats a pool


No, that's not pool. You really need to familiarize yourself with the different services Uber provides.

I'm not being mean. You are really just woefully unprepared to be doing this gig at all.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone ever tried sueing a falsely accusing PAX for lost income? I'd love to try this courtesy of some lawyer friends. First probably have to sue Uber to get them to reveal the name of the PAX, then sue the PAX. Or maybe sue the PAX as an "unidentified litigant" or some such and have the courts force Uber to reveal their identity. Harass the hell out of some lowlife who can't afford the cost.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

JBinPenfield said:


> Anyone ever tried sueing a falsely accusing PAX for lost income? I'd love to try this courtesy of some lawyer friends. First probably have to sue Uber to get them to reveal the name of the PAX, then sue the PAX. Or maybe sue the PAX as an "unidentified litigant" or some such and have the courts force Uber to reveal their identity. Harass the hell out of some lowlife who can't afford the cost.


In the past Uber has refused to give drivers the information you would need to sue a PAX. 
getting a lawyer to sue a company providing you with a few hundred bucks a shift may be a losing situation.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> In the past Uber has refused to give drivers the information you would need to sue a PAX.
> getting a lawyer to sue a company providing you with a few hundred bucks a shift may be a losing situation.


You don't need a lawyer for small claims court.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> In the past Uber has refused to give drivers the information you would need to sue a PAX.
> getting a lawyer to sue a company providing you with a few hundred bucks a shift may be a losing situation.


I've heard of courts forcing companies to reveal the name of anonymous people on the internet. This might be similar.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> I've heard of courts forcing companies to reveal the name of anonymous people on the internet. This might be similar.


It is. Basically, if you file a lawsuit and mention that the John or Jane Doe defendant was a rider Uber matched you with, you can then subpoena Uber for all the records they have on them and the complaints they've lodged against you and other driver's. Get info for serving them, and supporting evidence to build your case further.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

That's what I thought. Something like that would not cost me much money - especially with a lawyer friend who might do it pro bono.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Would love to hear...

If anyone has successfully done this...8>O

Rakos


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

The new Uber commercials from Dara will cause this to happen more often. We will be accused of anything if the drunks don't like us for any reason. Uber treats drivers like shit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I alwa


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


I Always say
" GET ACCUSED OF SOMETHING
JUST AS SOON DO IT "!

Why wear " Blame" without enjoying it ?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

JBinPenfield said:


> Anyone ever tried sueing a falsely accusing PAX for lost income? I'd love to try this courtesy of some lawyer friends. First probably have to sue Uber to get them to reveal the name of the PAX, then sue the PAX. Or maybe sue the PAX as an "unidentified litigant" or some such and have the courts force Uber to reveal their identity. Harass the hell out of some lowlife who can't afford the cost.


Honestly, I don't think you stand a chance. When it comes to disclosing the passenger information, the excuse of "protection of privacy" is going to be advantageous to Uber. In addition, filing a lawsuit against a large corporation is not very different from burning banknotes, definitely not worth it (Although this is what lawyers want)

Never be serious doing this "job". This is what I have learnt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has devised a new " investigation " tool.
The Dunking Chair.

If you drown
You are Innocent.

Guilty until then .
Heresay is only Evidence needed.

Welcome to UBER WITCH HUNT.

With Uber, everything old
Is New Again.

Such as Lack of Labor Law & Fair Regulation . . . .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am an engineer not a lawyer.
I don't know if small claims court can issue a court order to Uber to release information on a PAX.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I am an engineer not a lawyer.
> I don't know if small claims court can issue a court order to Uber to release information on a PAX.


Small claims court specializes in litigants without lawyers. And yes, if there is an open lawsuit, and Uber is involved in the situation and has info you need, you can subpoena not only the info, but an Uber rep to go to court to verify the information, as well.

Just had a friend that did this very procedure, but not with Uber, recently. I was the one that served the entity.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Small claims court specializes in litigants without lawyers. And yes, if there is an open lawsuit, and Uber is involved in the situation and has info you need, you can subpoena not only the info, but an Uber rep to go to court to verify the information, as well.
> 
> Just had a friend that did this very procedure, but not with Uber, recently. I was the one that served the entity.


Good to know. 
I am like most people. Everything we think we know about the law is wrong.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> There is driving while impaired and driving "like" you are impaired. Based on feedback from riders and watching drivers at airports/events, I am estimating 30% of the drivers drive "like" they are impaired.
> 
> My favorite example is a event or bar area and a drive stops in the middle of a busy road. Cars are stacking up, a few honks, but as you watch them they are oblivious. They have the eye of the prize (the rider) and are in haze until I get out of my car, bang on there window, and tell them where to pull over and to call the rider. And they look at me with that dazed and confused look.


_________________

Reading your post, I would think that you drive at LAX.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> _________________
> 
> Reading your post, I would think that you drive at LAX.


Lol. I am from another makers. I fly into LAX to visit family and of course always take a short trip out of there and see how many drivers I can shuffle through.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Avoiding pool pax and the night shift should help you avoid those types of accusations.


Mine happened at 4:30pm on Easter Sunday. Uber notified me 4 days after the ride that I was suspended.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> . I don't even have a drop of water while I drive!


You were dehydrated!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


Look into Door Dash if you have it in your town. They show you up-front how much you're making and they INCLUDE TIPS. They have been paying attention to what Uber does to it's drivers/delivery persons and made it better. I've signed up but haven't done it yet, but I probably will eventually.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


Uber should immediately call the two previous riders to see if you seemed impaired (if they were immediately before) and immediately after as well. No doubt, one of your previous pax had stunk of alcohol/weed and that odor persisted, rider assumed it was you...



Atom guy said:


> My local McDonald's has taken food protection to ridiculous extremes. The food is double bagged, and both bags are taped shut with giant stickers. The drinks are put in plastic to go bags, wrapped up, and taped inside. The food is practically mummified. Meanwhile, my local 5 Guys just hands the driver a wide open greasy bag.


I actually would prefer the McDonalds method, as to avoid accusations.



Pulledclear said:


> I'm not sure you understand the word fun.


Thanks for the laugh! Just made my day! Now I can go out and drive without openly weeping...



#professoruber said:


> There is driving while impaired and driving "like" you are impaired. Based on feedback from riders and watching drivers at airports/events, I am estimating 30% of the drivers drive "like" they are impaired.
> 
> My favorite example is a event or bar area and a drive stops in the middle of a busy road. Cars are stacking up, a few honks, but as you watch them they are oblivious. They have the eye of the prize (the rider) and are in haze until I get out of my car, bang on there window, and tell them where to pull over and to call the rider. And they look at me with that dazed and confused look.


Probably a newbie. In shock. Just figured out how little they make.



ÜberKraut said:


> My entire driving strategy revolves arounds avoiding millennials and maximizing tip income.
> Tourists are my best Pax!


Same here. I also avoid the local "university" and when I drive up seeing someone who looks like my picture? I cancel and continue one. Also cancel if I see a family with children and see no car seats. I used to interact with them, but that has only brought about accusations of racism, which gets you kicked off the system.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Are you serious? How can you have my information?
> 
> Want to share with everyone that my account was reactivated 3 days after the incident. Thank you for the support.


He was NOT referring to you, he was responding to someone else's comment.



JBinPenfield said:


> Anyone ever tried sueing a falsely accusing PAX for lost income? I'd love to try this courtesy of some lawyer friends. First probably have to sue Uber to get them to reveal the name of the PAX, then sue the PAX. Or maybe sue the PAX as an "unidentified litigant" or some such and have the courts force Uber to reveal their identity. Harass the hell out of some lowlife who can't afford the cost.


I would like to see Uber sue the pax for the damage done to my car that fell below their $1,000 deductible. Lyft too.



SuzeCB said:


> Small claims court specializes in litigants without lawyers. And yes, if there is an open lawsuit, and Uber is involved in the situation and has info you need, you can subpoena not only the info, but an Uber rep to go to court to verify the information, as well.
> 
> Just had a friend that did this very procedure, but not with Uber, recently. I was the one that served the entity.


Please tell me you're going to law school while you drive for Uber....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Probably a newbie. In shock. Just figured out how little they make.


LOL!


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


=====
By chance i met an Uber driver who had previously had a stroke. He was falsely accused of driving impaired, mainly because he slurs his words a bit. I told him that he should disclose with a back-seat sign that he has a medical condition [which he should NOT divulge] and that his doctor has cleared him to work a regular job. PS he comes across as a PITA, unfortunately.

Any reaction to my idea?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

He needs to notify Uber so they have it on record already for when a complaint comes in and they have to "investigate". Symptoms he lists as part of his disability, so long as they pose no safety issue, should end up being disqualified as pax "evidence" of his being impaired. That's not to say he won't be deactivated for a period of time for the investigation.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was temporarily put on hold from driving uber 2 days ago because a rider reported about impaired driving due to the use of alcohol or drug. I don't even have a drop of water while I drive! Uber representatives said they are reviewing the case but have not provided any updates since then.
> 
> ...


Please don't give up on driving pax. Anytime you deal with people you are bound to run into some idiots. I've been driving for 1year and I have 1209 rides and I would say I have very few bad encounters with idiots. 95 percent of riders I have encountered were decent people. Now some advice stay away from late bar scene and college campuses. Work early morning 6-10 am then work late afternoon 3-7 on weekdays. Those times you can do pretty well. Friday I work early times go home and rest then I go out again 3-9 pm. Sat work noon to 9pm. These hours you won't run into many drunks dru idiots but there will some. I just started working sundaysshave done pretty good. Please don't do Uber eats it's a waste of time


----------



## SLOFYS (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont drink and have never taken/done drugs. Not sure what I would do if I was accused. I might go to the closest 24hr med center and request a test that I would pay for, but I don't know if that is an option at those places.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> This happened to med a few months ago. I had the flu but thought I was OK to drive. I only did 1 ride before realizing that I should have stayed in bed. The passenger was a young woman. She notified Uber that she believed that I had been drinking. I was suspended for 3 days. I did drive to the "greenlight" office in Stamford and said that I would have rather been told to go to the nearest police station, and pay for a breathalyzer test, than lose 3 days of work.
> 
> I have since posted my "solution" to this particular problem in several places, but apparently it is either too daunting for Uber to work something out with various police departments or too simple for the uber techies to take seriously.
> 
> Uber can - the instant they get notified that a driver may have been DWI - send out a directive to visit the nearest Police dept. and be tested. Many drivers who have been falsely accused would be happy to comply. Of course, I do realize that in a case of some-one driving when they are ill, it may not be practical to visit the local police, but a test that is certified by the cops should at least be an option.


I don't know about where you're from. There is NO police dept. that I know of (and I'm a p/t Sheriff Dep.) That is going to breath test you at YOUR request. Liability and cost. Those machines are connected directly to a State maintained database....you need an incident # and/or arrest # etc.... What you MIGHT be able to do is ask a cop to do a preliminary breath test on you with his non certified equipment. Of course this would only be helpful if the pax was voicing the fact they thought you were impaired in the first place. Be safe folks!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> I don't know about where you're from. There is NO police dept. that I know of (and I'm a p/t Sheriff Dep.) That is going to breath test you at YOUR request. Liability and cost. Those machines are connected directly to a State maintained database....you need an incident # and/or arrest # etc.... What you MIGHT be able to do is ask a cop to do a preliminary breath test on you with his non certified equipment. Of course this would only be helpful if the pax was voicing the fact they thought you were impaired in the first place. Be safe folks!


OK, I am not going to argue the current reality with you. I spent the past 5 days in Bridgeport's Hospital ICU. I drove there myself - only 2 miles from my condo - and when I got there they proclaimed "complete liver failure" and a damaged pancreas. So even tho I had carefully compartmentalized my alcohol use and abuse (always after work, generally between 6 pm and midnight) it was actively killing me. I was let go yesterday and am still too shaky and exhausted to drive.

I actually left against medical advice with the help of my brother, who came in and showed the front desk his ID - and his permit to carry. It was a horrible terrifying techno- medical nightmare where nothing was explained and when I got well enough to demand to leave they made 1 condition after another. I called the Bpt Police, I called the Ct Post. Finally the bastards said that they would release me into the hands of a family member. When my younger brother mark showed up they then said he had to have some type of medical references to show them. We looked at each other and he took out his permit to carry a gun. He had actually left his gun at his home but the ass-holes were too spooked to keep their bull shit game going on any longer.

Was it an actual concern for my health? Was it their fear of a lawsuit if anything happened to me on the way home? Who can say.

I did see and experience many next gen surveillance and monitoring tools. And never before have my privates been fondled by so many beautiful women - unless I paid up front! If anyone wants to pursue this line of discussion maybe start a new thread?

It was a terrifying 4-5 days. Let me throw some levity into this post....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, I am not going to argue the current reality with you. I spent the past 5 days in Bridgeport's Hospital ICU. I drove there myself - only 2 miles from my condo - and when I got there they proclaimed "complete liver failure" and a damaged pancreas. So even tho I had carefully compartmentalized my alcohol use and abuse (always after work, generally between 6 pm and midnight) it was actively killing me. I was let go yesterday and am still too shaky and exhausted to drive.
> 
> I actually left against medical advice with the help of my brother, who came in and showed the front desk his ID - and his permit to carry. It was a horrible terrifying techno- medical nightmare where nothing was explained and when I got well enough to demand to leave they made 1 condition after another. I called the Bpt Police, I called the Ct Post. Finally the bastards said that they would release me into the hands of a family member. When my younger brother mark showed up they then said he had to have some type of medical references to show them. We looked at each other and he took out his permit to carry a gun. He had actually left his gun at his home but the ass-holes were too spooked to keep their bull shit game going on any longer.
> 
> ...


Congrats on ur escape...

When my son was born...

He had a couple of issues...

They kept making demands...

And wouldn't let us take him home...

Without those conditions met...

Including eating a certain amount...

And taking some medical monitoring equipment..

It was like a prison with no way out..8>O

Caused me to loose a good county job...

Quite a troubling development...

And pretty sure it was CYA move...

Hang in there and get better...

There ARE other ways to get elevated..8>)

Rakos


----------

